# MOJOR PAIN PILLS



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

Why can't we just get major pain pills and forget it. I need them sooooooooo bad. The antispasmotics and antidepressants never help me anyway.


----------



## gutsgonewild (Jun 27, 2004)

I understand your angst dear.







I have a pretty severe case of IBS they say, so much so that some docs still swear I have Crohn's but the tests just never pan out. I understand doctors fears of getting their patients "hooked" on the major pain killers IE narcotics, but until they have sat for a few days in our bathrooms they can never truly know the pain and horror we go through. I would rather be hooked on a drug that stops the intense pain and diarrhea than be so miserable that life has no meaning any longer. I feel for you, believe me I understand.


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

EXACTLY!!!!!!! I want that fast acting pain patch, woundnt it be nice to be heading to the bathroom again for an attack you feel coming on but feel a little bit more at ease when you get in there knowing yo have that patch to slap on to get you through, even though it may not take care of the D atleast it gets rid of the pain!!!!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

2cups..what kind of antidepressants have you tried? The pain pills will only make you have D or C worse. I take 75 mgs. of Effexor XR, and it has worked a miracle for me. Have you tried this one? It is for anxiety also, which cause the spasms to be more painful.


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

mmmmmmm - major pain pills.... yummy!!!hydrocodone masked my ibs d when i had foot surgery last january. it kept me regular and pain free. but they are addicting - and the problems associated with people who take them regularly are crazy. i know someone extremely close to me who is addicted hard core and now sees a pain specialist and HAS to take them so that she can get off of them... i wouldn't recommend narcotics for this stomach pain either because it's made to break down in our system and attack different nerves. have you tried amitriptiline (spelling)? alot of d sufferers take that and it helps with the spasms. how about an antispasmodic like levbid aka hycosamine? good luck!


----------



## lbtweetie (Apr 9, 2002)

I know a lot of people don't like to take narcotics but for those who have tried everything else or maybe not. I say you have to do what you have to do for you! There have been times when I have been on them for up to a year. I am not on them now but if I needed them I could get them from my doctor because he knows the kind of hell I have been through with my illness. I just don't think it is fair to tell someone who is in so much torment that they shouldn't take narcotics. I am sure most of the people who search out information on the net regarding thier disease (or at least I would hope) would make an informed decision when deciding to take pain meds. I even had my doctor recommend oxycodone for me. I researched it and told him I was afraid to take it because of the things I read on the internet and had seen in the news. I tried it and was very carefully monitored by my doctor. I decided not take it after a week. (I was a zomby on it!) I guess you really have to have a good working relationship with your doctor and unfortunately sometimes some don't think you know what you are talking about. What my doctor has told me is that noone knows your body better than you!!!


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

IBtweetie, My doc just gave a script for oxycodone, and it really helps the pain. What kind of scary things have you read? I'm not feeling like a zombie on it, the doc was going to give vicodine but last time I was on it it made me hyper, I guess my body just reacts differently.


----------

